# Another modified Rhino strap



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi

Further to the modified Rhino strap as shown by DavidH in the post below anbout the Seiko 6309 diver I thought I'd show you my version.

Sorry about the crummy setting for the picture but ti was the only way with my meagre photography skills I could think of showing the eyelets.

Gives it a slightly 70's look. I remember Timex watches with black straps which were little more than a series of holes!

Anyway let me know if you have any questions.

Cheers

Paul


----------

